
Tildes is open-source - Deimorz
https://blog.tildes.net/open-source
======
craftoman
Not a single screenshot, no video introduction, no Docs/Getting Started/FAQ
pages, not even a well structured explanation page of what is this project and
how will affect the internet in a large scale. No vision or a generic
expectation with lots of "what if". C'mon guys you spend so much time coding
this thing and you threw up the presentation, that's a shame.

------
blaket
What is Tildes?

~~~
galonk
Oh, you mean you didn't see the last sub-clause of the last paragraph of the
third section of the announcement page linked to from the page above? /s

"a new link-aggregator-style community site that's starting its invite-only
alpha today"

Seriously, site creators and submitters, you need to do a better job of
explaining what you're talking about!

~~~
jsight
Oh, reddit without all of the annoying users. Also, without all of the not-
annoying users.

Hmmm.

------
kozikow
I'm bummed that at multiple occasions it says that tildes does not support
free speech.

What would stop someone from forking tildes and creating free speech version?

~~~
amaccuish
You mean like on Hacker News as well? Part of civil conversation is boundaries
and consequences. You have Gab if you're bummed so bad.

You seem to know what open source means, so you know full well that you can
fork it if you wish.

~~~
kozikow
Gab is "open source Twitter". This seems like "open source reddit" which, IMO,
is more needed.

~~~
amaccuish
There's Voat, looks like a really welcoming place with plenty of intellectual
discussion.

[https://voat.co/](https://voat.co/)

~~~
kozikow
Eh, I checked it out and it's indeed full of xenophobic trolls.

I am bummed again that there are so few "regular" people that care about free
speech.

~~~
krapp
Regular people do care about free speech, but you can't have a platform that
cares about free speech that doesn't also treat regular people and xenophobic
trolls equally, in which case the former tends to chase the latter off and
take over like a cancer.

------
obilgic
There is not a single screenshot to explain the product, anywhere.

~~~
zellyn
This trend of people putting things on hacker news that weren't targeted at
hacker news, and then hacker news readers complaining that they aren't written
appropriately to target hacker news is weird to me.

If you're already following tildes' blog, the title alone is enough to know
what they're announcing.

But, tl;dr: it's a reddit-alike

